# selecting psu



## Siddharth. (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey fellows i want to upgrade my old computer and give it to my father as he uses it for networking , watching movies , and documentation and some basic applications....

My old pc config...

Intel pentium cpu 2.66ghz
512 ram ddr1 400mhz
intel 915gv motherboard
sata 80 gb western digital 
samsung sata dvd writer

I have selected the following config..

processor - Intel G2010
motherboard - Gigabyte H61M D2H or Gigabyte B75 D3H
a wd or seagate 500gb hdd


I just need help for the power supply unit
which one to buy .. obviously cant buy local psu as recommended by you to hav good psu

I have selected the following two from theitwares
corsair CX430 V2 430w  and  corsair vs450 450w...

which one to buy from these two or you can recommend other power supply unit...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2013)

Go for CX-430v2.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2013)

Antec VP450 ~2.7K max

CX430V2 gettting a bit higher RMA calls.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 11, 2013)

+1^ get antec vp450


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey. I am getting confused now. I have made my mind for Corsair CX430V2 and now you are saying that it is getting higher RMA calls!!! What should I buy now?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Antec VP450


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

But in the PSU thread, it is insisted for cx430v2.... suddenly how they are getting higher RMAs... it was told that cx430v2 is the best!!!
And what about its RMA handling? Where we need to go?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

not all products are manufactured by the companies. Corsair does not manufacture CX series. it sets some specifications and asks some other company to manufacture the PSU acc. to those specs. then it buys those PSUs, rebrands them to Corsair and sells. the companies which make the PSU are OEMs. 

Each compnay does this. 

not to worry. Antec is as good as Corsair. Its just not that popular in India.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

But what is the process for RMA handling Antec? Will they come at home or we need to send them and where? How is their customer service?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

For computer components, no company sends service people at customer home. you have t carry it to the SC.


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> For computer components, no company sends service people at customer home. you have t carry it to the SC.



:cough: WD supports Pick and Drop from your home for their HDD's. :cough:..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> it sets some specifications and asks some other company to manufacture the PSU acc. to those specs.


Not all company do that, either!


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> :cough: WD supports Pick and Drop from your home for their HDD's. :cough:..



Correct. And I am really impressed with that kind of service. Thats why I asked for the service of PSU. If they are not coming, that's fine. But is that smooth?

So please let me know in terms of build quality and service, which one will be good.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> :cough: WD supports Pick and Drop from your home for their HDD's. :cough:..



so does APC, but whats 2-3 among an ocean of OEMs??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Antec VP450 ~2.7K max
> 
> CX430V2 gettting a bit higher RMA calls.



Damn, I got my friend 430v2.
Seems to be running fine for now 
anyway its a low power PC.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


>



yeah, don't wanna piss her off. I might have to shell out of my pocket if the PSU dies on her.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

her??

HER?? 

the picture one??   

on topic: Meh.. point her to the service centre.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> her??
> 
> HER??
> 
> ...



Nah..I'm an overly nice guy and no not the picture one lol. For the picture one I would have bought the PC  alas!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Nah..I'm an overly nice guy and no not the picture one lol. *For the picture one I would have bought the PC  alas!*



i know, right


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so does APC, but whats 2-3 among an ocean of OEMs??



APC!!! Didn't get?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

APC.. makes UPSs.

some google-ing is appreciated.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> APC.. makes UPSs.
> 
> some google-ing is appreciated.



UPS or PSU!!!

And we didn't discuss any APC model!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

ratul said:


> :cough: WD supports Pick and Drop from your home for their HDD's. :cough:..





shaiban001 said:


> APC!!! Didn't get?





anirbandd said:


> APC.. makes UPSs.
> 
> some google-ing is appreciated.



like WD, APC also sends representatives to customer home.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> like WD, APC also sends representatives to customer home.



ohhh ok. but just for the sake of this service, I don't want to compromise on quality. If still it is better then please suggest the model name.

Thanks.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 19, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> ohhh ok. but just for the sake of this service, I don't want to compromise on quality. If still it is better then please suggest the model name.
> 
> Thanks.



Anybody?


----------

